# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Any rugby players here?

## DHew

Anyone here play rugby? Just curious.

----------


## DHew

I guess not. too bad.

----------


## DwinsChamps

I just got back from the gym and saw the rugby team conditioning...their coaches had them doing wall squats, sets of 2 minutes, while holding 25 lb plates straigt out in front of them and steering back and forth.

----------


## Myka

hopefully soon...Where do you play?...

----------


## HSV

All my life.A real contact sport.

----------


## powerliftmike

> Anyone here play rugby? Just curious.


Dont play it (mainly cause nobody in US does) but love to watch it on TV. A real man's sport if you ask me. In American football you can be pretty successful in if you are a fat slob. Dont get me wrong, fat slobs are strong, but just not athletes in my book. And no, I am not a SHW powerlifter  :Smilie:

----------


## DwinsChamps

Dude, the successful fat slobs are actually insane athletes.

----------


## DBflash21

Thats why the NFL makes much more $$$ and highly respected as opposed to rugby.

----------


## Myka

> Thats why the NFL makes much more $$$ and highly respected as opposed to rugby.


No...NFL makes more money in america because it is more attainable to american people...anyone can go out and play football...especially with huge amounts of padding...rugby is a real sport that takes insane amounts of talent agression dedication strength speed...the list goes on...

----------


## DwinsChamps

Football doesn't require insane amounts of talent, aggression, dedication, strength and speed??

Just because anyone can "go out and play football" doesn't mean they'll be successful. With your reasoning, anyone can just go out and play rugby, too.

"Rugby is a real sport." Are you implying that football isn't?? I played high school ball for 4 years and I've seen more broken legs, arms and collar bones and dislocated shoulders, elbows and knees than I can count. Both sports are grueling, but if football isn't a real sport, than rugby sure as hell isn't, either.

----------


## Myka

> Football doesn't require insane amounts of talent, aggression, dedication, strength and speed??
> 
> Just because anyone can "go out and play football" doesn't mean they'll be successful. With your reasoning, anyone can just go out and play rugby, too.
> 
> "Rugby is a real sport." Are you implying that football isn't?? I played high school ball for 4 years and I've seen more broken legs, arms and collar bones and dislocated shoulders, elbows and knees than I can count. Both sports are grueling, but if football isn't a real sport, than rugby sure as hell isn't, either.


Im saying anyone can go out and play a game of football...but you cant play rugby because it takes too much of everything...rugby is a mix of football and soccer except without the PADS! imagine how many of these kids would get hurt in football WITHOUT all the padding...rugby players dont need it...but americans are fragile and exert little effort...therefore strapping on a matress and kicking a ball around is ideal...

----------


## DBflash21

Pads or not I'd like to see one of those rugby players go head up with Ray Lewis or Roy Williams... I'm sorry I disagree with you newkid. I doubt anyone in rugby could cover Terrel Owens, or Steve Smith 1 on 1. Also, if you pay attention, A lot of those guys in the NFL don't even wear leg pads, and their shoulder pads are as small as possible, I'm pretty sure they're in as good, or better shape then rugby players.

----------


## WelshWarrior

> Pads or not I'd like to see one of those rugby players go head up with Ray Lewis or Roy Williams... I'm sorry I disagree with you newkid. I doubt anyone in rugby could cover Terrel Owens, or Steve Smith 1 on 1. Also, if you pay attention, A lot of those guys in the NFL don't even wear leg pads, and their shoulder pads are as small as possible, I'm pretty sure they're in as good, or better shape then rugby players.


That's crap - all the stops in NFL I'd bet money most professional southern hemisphere rugby players are stronger and fitter than football players.

----------


## Myka

> Pads or not I'd like to see one of those rugby players go head up with Ray Lewis or Roy Williams... I'm sorry I disagree with you newkid. I doubt anyone in rugby could cover Terrel Owens, or Steve Smith 1 on 1. Also, if you pay attention, A lot of those guys in the NFL don't even wear leg pads, and their shoulder pads are as small as possible, I'm pretty sure they're in as good, or better shape then rugby players.


its okay to disagree with me...people do it all the time :Big Grin: 

We are probably just biased based on what we have grown up with/participated in...

Guess we will never know...

----------


## DHew

Wow, this blew up. Great! 

I have played football from a little kid, into college. I played rugby from 10th grade til present. I gave up my college football career to continue to play rugby. They both are intense sports at that level, but I must say, the intensity of rugby at a college level is MUCH greater. There are so many different aspects, in my mind, that make it the greatest game on earth. The high level of contact with no pads is merely one of many. Sure we can argue back and fourth all day about why the NFL is greater, or how rugby is more of a "manly sport". 

The NFL and other Americanized sports leagues have too many show boat egootistic assholes that are way overpaid to do just that. The best of the players in International rugby teams are paid MAYBE 200,000 a year. Everyone maintains a level of respect for each other, before and AFTER the game. What happens on the pitch (field) stays on the pitch. It is a custom to throw socials for the away team, and party until you can't walk, with them. I love it.

----------


## Myka

DHew...Ive actually never played...but if I transfer I would very much like to play in their recsport club...their website said even if you have never played to just come to practice etc...

how do you think I would fair...assuming I am in good shape...I mean is it just something you have to grow up with?...

----------


## DHew

Is it something you have to grow up with? No, not at all. But just like any other sport, the more experience you have had with it, the more you will know about it. And rugby is a game that you HAVE to know what you are doing with. You play every aspect of the game all the time. Your always tackling, passing, rushing, everything. I would say give it a go man. Its really intense at first, and can be overwhelming, but stick to and and you'll definately get the hang of it. I cant really compare it to anything, cause it's like nothing you've ever played. I know for a fact that most club sports welcome new rugby players. Let me know what your going to do.

----------


## Myka

> Is it something you have to grow up with? No, not at all. But just like any other sport, the more experience you have had with it, the more you will know about it. And rugby is a game that you HAVE to know what you are doing with. You play every aspect of the game all the time. Your always tackling, passing, rushing, everything. I would say give it a go man. Its really intense at first, and can be overwhelming, but stick to and and you'll definately get the hang of it. I cant really compare it to anything, cause it's like nothing you've ever played. I know for a fact that most club sports welcome new rugby players. Let me know what your going to do.


thanks...

I was wanting to transfer to UT Knoxville...if I am able to go I will definately try it and stick to it...it sounds really awesome...

----------


## DBflash21

> its okay to disagree with me...people do it all the time
> 
> *We are probably just biased based on what we have grown up with/participated in...*
> 
> Guess we will never know...


You're right, I guess I've just grown up around football my whole life, and played at the college level. They're both cool sports and I enjoy watching both. I'd like to try rugby sometime actually.

----------


## stee

> Pads or not I'd like to see one of those rugby players go head up with Ray Lewis or Roy Williams... I'm sorry I disagree with you newkid. I doubt anyone in rugby could cover Terrel Owens, or Steve Smith 1 on 1. Also, if you pay attention, A lot of those guys in the NFL don't even wear leg pads, and their shoulder pads are as small as possible, I'm pretty sure they're in as good, or better shape then rugby players.


yeah right thats why in the 95 world cup when lomu hit the scene the scouts were out an were offering millions for this 18year old kiwi. 
same as with ben cohen a few seasons he was being pestered to sign for a team over there. and another thing, who the hell is ben cohen, its not like he is huge or spectacular. yeah hes an international and consistent. 6'3 230lbs and fast as fook, but these days you will go far to find an international rugby player who isnt.
fact is, the nfl offer contracts to guys who have never even been to the us nevermind not having played football at any level.
they want big hard guys, go to samoa and NZ pick up a few of the Maoris over there they will show you what real athletes are. and i bet there are a massive percentage of players who have never taken roids.
its all o natural brothers

----------


## stee

> You're right, I guess I've just grown up around football my whole life, and played at the college level. They're both cool sports and I enjoy watching both. I'd like to try rugby sometime actually.


im bias to, but to be honest i would love to play in the NFL all that money and pussy ye ha!!!!

----------


## stee

> DHew...Ive actually never played...but if I transfer I would very much like to play in their recsport club...their website said even if you have never played to just come to practice etc...
> 
> how do you think I would fair...assuming I am in good shape...I mean is it just something you have to grow up with?...


looking at your stats you are a perfect height and weight. you are young enough, and its up to you where you wanna play really. you are big enough to be a forward and not too big that you wont be able to be fast enough to be in the backs.
rugby is a game you need to know and understand. its not about getting the ball and crashing in to your nearest enemy.
its about reading the game, if you can do this you will be a good player. if you cant it will be alot of hard graft to be a good player but it will be all fun. its whats known as having a natural rugby brain.
so no you dont need to have played from a kid. as all positions are different.
tell me though what kind of person are you like, are you aggressive?. if so my advise would be to learn how to play in the back row. i have played most positions but the one i love more than any is flanker. just get the basics right, catching passing, and tackling the rest will come, go do it you will love it

----------


## stee

> Thats why the NFL makes much more $$$ and highly respected as opposed to rugby.


its only respected in the USA.
poeple over here who run the yanks down say that they are no good at anyone elses sports so they invent their own games that no other country wants to play because its crap.
to me rugby or nothing, so i dont min dyou haveing your own sports. im not bitter like that i have mutual repect for another mans game. except soccer and cricket.

----------


## WelshWarrior

> yeah right thats why in the 95 world cup when lomu hit the scene the scouts were out an were offering millions for this 18year old kiwi.


Funny reading this cos Lomu was in my gym tonight!

----------


## stee

> Funny reading this cos Lomu was in my gym tonight!


hows his form in the gym, i was saying the other week when i saw him running out againts perpignan at the start of the season, funny how he dont look as big as he use to when he first hit the scene.
i still think its good for welsh rugby hes here tho.
you have a chat with him or you leave him to it?

----------


## stee

> No...NFL makes more money in america because it is more attainable to american people...anyone can go out and play football...especially with huge amounts of padding...rugby is a real sport that takes insane amounts of talent agression dedication strength speed...the list goes on...


i use to play for my local uni and all the guys who were too crap would get booted out and end up playing American Football.
my theory is if they can play it anyone can. any one got any contacts for the Dallas cowboys or summin? I more than fancy my chances!!.

----------


## DHew

Whats up stee? How long have you been playing for? are you in the US?

----------


## stee

> Whats up stee? How long have you been playing for? are you in the US?


Im not bad man, hows you. Been playing since i was 9, not done so for about 3 seasons tho.
Not in the US man Im in the north east of england.
What about you man where abouts are you?

----------


## DHew

I'm doing great. Im in the US, colorado to be more specific. Ive been playing rugby for about 4 years now, but its american rugby - im sure you understand. I love it. Im just excited to see someone else that's into it. I play 8 man for a college team.

----------


## stee

number 8 is a good position, i play openside flanker.
Not too sure about your Laws over there but im sure they arent too different to ours as its all controlled by the IRB. I would imagine the game style is a little different tho. mind you its different from club to club.
Who do you play for?

----------


## WelshWarrior

> hows his form in the gym, i was saying the other week when i saw him running out againts perpignan at the start of the season, funny how he dont look as big as he use to when he first hit the scene.
> i still think its good for welsh rugby hes here tho.
> you have a chat with him or you leave him to it?


Left him to it and he left just after I started. I didn't get to see what weight he was shifting cos I was in a different section doing legs.

It was a surprise to see his physique - not at all muscular and perhaps a little overweight. Moving from meso to endo perhaps.

----------


## DwinsChamps

> Left him to it and he left just after I started. I didn't get to see what weight he was shifting cos I was in a different section doing legs.
> 
> It was a surprise to see his physique - not at all muscular and perhaps a little overweight. Moving from meso to endo perhaps.



...and this guy is more athletic than all of america's "lazy" football players?

----------


## DHew

Your missing the point. at his prime, he was easily just as, if not more, athletic than most NFL players.

----------


## stee

> ...and this guy is more athletic than all of america's "lazy" football players?


yeah you are missing the point man, he was never an endless pit off tallent but the yanks were after him when he was 18 because he just turned pro rugby and was 6'5 140kg and could do the 100m in 11seconds.
that is by the by now tho, he has been out for about 6 years because he has been on dialysis. he has had it really hard. this is his first season back and to be honest i have every faith in him finding his talent of years gone by.
I bet he could still make it in the NFL even today. If he gets back in to the All Blacks that will prove what i have just said, because gettin in to that team has got to be the hardest thing to do in rugby.
but yeah even still he is probably still more athletic than america's "lazy" football players!!!

----------


## WelshWarrior

> ...and this guy is more athletic than all of america's "lazy" football players?


Mate - he's had a full liver transplant and been on death's door for at least a year.

----------


## stee

yeah welsh warrior is right he has been very ill for a long time.
the last major tournement he was in was the world cup 99 and he had already started treament way before that. he missed the last one in 03 and i bet he is deffinately gunning for the one in france next season, in my book he is an amasing athlete to come back from what he has. so up yours mate, you can keep your NFL fat boys. for those who dont know the top pic is when he was 19, fucin legs like a race horse

http://www.matangitonga.to/article/s...nt_jonah.shtml

----------


## WelshWarrior

Maybe it was kidney and not liver, then!

----------


## stee

> Maybe it was kidney and not liver, then!


to be honest with you i dont think either of them sound too nice to have lol

----------


## DwinsChamps

> so up yours mate, you can keep your NFL fat boys. for those who dont know the top pic is when he was 19, fucin legs like a race horse


"Up yours mate" is a harsh statement. I'm pretty sure that although I disagree with you and your lousy rugby, I haven't stooped to a level where I need to cheap shot people for their opinions.

That said, this guy is definitely more athletic than those fat lineman and has some monster legs...but guess what, comparing him to an offensive tackle is like comparing a Ford Explorer to a tractor. Football teams have multiple positions, such as linebacker....and he looks no different then every linebacker who plays for every collegiate and pro football team. 

I love how the second a big strong guy grows up in europe literally every european believes that he must be the biggest, strongest man in the world, better than anything that any other country has to offer. Especially america, because "we're all fat and lazy." 

Well here's the deal...that beastly man would be an average athlete in the nfl, if he even made it that far. Seriously, there's so much competition to get the huge contract here that even the worst nfl players are amazing athletic specimens, and could athletically hold their own vs. the best rugby players in the world.  :Rant:

----------


## Myka

> looking at your stats you are a perfect height and weight. you are young enough, and its up to you where you wanna play really. you are big enough to be a forward and not too big that you wont be able to be fast enough to be in the backs.
> rugby is a game you need to know and understand. its not about getting the ball and crashing in to your nearest enemy.
> its about reading the game, if you can do this you will be a good player. if you cant it will be alot of hard graft to be a good player but it will be all fun. its whats known as having a natural rugby brain.
> so no you dont need to have played from a kid. as all positions are different.
> tell me though what kind of person are you like, are you aggressive?. if so my advise would be to learn how to play in the back row. i have played most positions but the one i love more than any is flanker. just get the basics right, catching passing, and tackling the rest will come, go do it you will love it


Everyone is always really surprised at how fast I am...I guess they think Im pretty big...yes Im a very aggressive person...suppose thats what turned me on to the sport in the first place...Im really unfamiliar with the terms your using though...like "flanker"...I guess that will come with time...Im really looking forward to this...

I think I should just transfer to a new college every semester or so...road trip of colleges :Big Grin:

----------


## stee

> Everyone is always really surprised at how fast I am...I guess they think Im pretty big...yes Im a very aggressive person...suppose thats what turned me on to the sport in the first place...Im really unfamiliar with the terms your using though...like "flanker"...I guess that will come with time...Im really looking forward to this...
> 
> I think I should just transfer to a new college every semester or so...road trip of colleges


Flanker is a wing forward, forwards are the ones who do the hard yards, normally the biggest and strongest on the field numbers 1-8 . Backs are the rest, 9 - 15.
these are normally the most agile of the players and are average build n height, unless you count lomu, who was a winger 11.

flankers are 6 and 7, they are the ones who are the most active around the park in terms of distance covered, when i was playing flank i never walked anywhere if i was moving i was running.
it is a bit of a mix of the game you get plenty of action in all aspects, tackling, running and ball carrying. 
helps if you are aggressive tho, most flankers you come up againts are either tall athletic and good skill n fitness, or short and completely off their heads. im not tall so you can draw ur own conclusion which group i was in lol.
best to look in to the laws of the game and watch a bit before you start playing, once you get the idea you will love the game. it needs to be understood what you are doing though in terms of playing on the ground etc.

----------


## stee

> "Up yours mate" is a harsh statement. I'm pretty sure that although I disagree with you and your lousy rugby, I haven't stooped to a level where I need to cheap shot people for their opinions.
> 
> That said, this guy is definitely more athletic than those fat lineman and has some monster legs...but guess what, comparing him to an offensive tackle is like comparing a Ford Explorer to a tractor. Football teams have multiple positions, such as linebacker....and he looks no different then every linebacker who plays for every collegiate and pro football team. 
> 
> I love how the second a big strong guy grows up in europe literally every european believes that he must be the biggest, strongest man in the world, better than anything that any other country has to offer. Especially america, because "we're all fat and lazy." 
> 
> Well here's the deal...that beastly man would be an average athlete in the nfl, if he even made it that far. Seriously, there's so much competition to get the huge contract here that even the worst nfl players are amazing athletic specimens, and could athletically hold their own vs. the best rugby players in the world.


word of advise mate, put down your shovel.
you are digging yourself a hole you cant get out of.
on your answer about how much competition there is for NFL, lomu was offered a contract to play with the Dallas Cowboys, if you dont belive me look it up.
the reason he didnt because he like i knows the game is crap, and two, the IRB would have banned him from playing. 
IRB being international rugby board. DOH
oh yeah and before i leave this i think you should go back to school because last time i was in a geography class New Zealand wasnt in Europe.
And what you on about the strongest man for What does pudzanowski have to do with this, yeah he is the strongest man in the world and funny enough yeah he is european but i really do not see where he fits in to this conversation.

and on the up yours comment i was being sarcastic.

----------


## Myka

I guess it was inevitable that the rugby people and the football players would get into a fight...rofl...

----------


## stee

yeah i know funny in it lol

you ever played any rugby yet?

----------


## Myka

> you ever played any rugby yet?


rofl...no not yet...I havent transfered yet...Ill fly to manchester and you can teach me :Big Grin:

----------


## DwinsChamps

> word of advise mate, put down your shovel.
> you are digging yourself a hole you cant get out of.
> on your answer about how much competition there is for NFL, lomu was offered a contract to play with the Dallas Cowboys, if you dont belive me look it up.
> the reason he didnt because he like i knows the game is crap, and two, the IRB would have banned him from playing. 
> IRB being international rugby board. DOH
> oh yeah and before i leave this i think you should go back to school because last time i was in a geography class New Zealand wasnt in Europe.
> And what you on about the strongest man for What does pudzanowski have to do with this, yeah he is the strongest man in the world and funny enough yeah he is european but i really do not see where he fits in to this conversation.
> 
> and on the up yours comment i was being sarcastic.



Last time I checked, your location said "Manchester." I'm sure you understand how I assosciated such a city with Europe, can you not?

----------


## stee

you said sonthign about as soon as some big strong guy grows up in europe we think he must be the bigest and strongest in the world etc etc etc.
yeah fair enough you know where manchester is, but i got news for you new zealand aint in manchester either.

----------


## DwinsChamps

oh, okay then, thanks for clearing that up. I'll just assume in the future that when someone writes "Manchester" for their location they actually mean "New Zealand."

My bad, stee.

----------


## WelshWarrior

> oh, okay then, thanks for clearing that up. I'll just assume in the future that when someone writes "Manchester" for their location they actually mean "New Zealand."
> 
> My bad, stee.


What does the writer's location have to do with it?

You gotta admit - that map was funny!

----------


## Myka

ROFL about your map stee! haaha

----------


## stee

> oh, okay then, thanks for clearing that up. I'll just assume in the future that when someone writes "Manchester" for their location they actually mean "New Zealand."
> 
> My bad, stee.


Ok i will accept that i am from europe. you will know as it s in my PF too, "european by birth welsh by the grace of god".
but even if you say im supporting some one because he is from my part of the world... its not my part of the world really, as even thought it doesnt look like it, NewZealand is nearer to the USA than it is to the EU.

before you ask i know they are on opposite sides of the page, but the world its not flat any more.
the story i heard was they got a load of paddys to build a few roads from one side to the other, (paddys meaning Irish people, hinting at navvies, before you say anything, my dad was a navvy and he told me so its definately true).
if you can to imangie that you can go off one side of the page heading east, and come back on to the other side near america still heading east even thought you are actually as far west as you can go,
oh yeah b4 i forget, east and west is a direction of travel, if you put your finger on the page and go up from there that will be north then if you go right, (right is the side of the body that the hand belongs to that will be touching the page, no it doesnt mean somthing is correct)
ok right from there is east 
left from there is west. left being opposite to right,
then if you head down from there you will be going south. 
you will know the page is correct when the writing is the correct way up. 

This concept its not like the singularity in a black hole that supposedly creates a gateway to another time and another place in the universe i.e. a worm hole. 
Put please mate dont go in to that i really wouldnt expect you to understand that because you cant seem to grasp the fact that Jonah Lomu is not from Europe even if he was it dont mean i would support him, and im not from fukin Manchester!!!! saying that you probably do understand the latter explaination as you seem to be a bit of a space cadet!!!!
TO INFINITY AND BEYOND!!!!

----------


## Iron Hyde

Hey yall just wanna add my 2 cents, im more of a rugby league i play prop or 2nd row, more comparable to a linbacker shape and size, man i would step up and have a crack at Ray Lewis any day even Urlacher id love to see them play 80 minutes and tackle all day then get up and run the ball back, dont get me wrong i love the NFL they are awesome physical specimans actualy Urlacher is top o my list. anyway i think the league players are more comparable to nfl players.

----------


## stee

> Hey yall just wanna add my 2 cents, im more of a rugby league i play prop or 2nd row, more comparable to a linbacker shape and size, man i would step up and have a crack at Ray Lewis any day even Urlacher id love to see them play 80 minutes and tackle all day then get up and run the ball back, dont get me wrong i love the NFL they are awesome physical specimans actualy Urlacher is top o my list. anyway i think the league players are more comparable to nfl players.


Amen, yeah i deffo got to agree with this man, at long last a man that knows about both sides of the argument, altho League is More comparable, Union has changed so much in the last 10 years, i think mostly due to the influence of League as i am sure you will agree.

----------


## Myka

Good to have you Iron Hyde :Smilie:

----------


## MeanMachine2000

I played for 7 years in school grades 6-12, love the sport but didnt have time to play after high school because of work. One of my big regrets

----------


## MeanMachine2000

My high school rugby coach
http://www.bcsportshalloffame.com/cg...=5&searchall=1

----------


## Iron Hyde

Yeah bro rugny has changed sooo much, i actually played both but league is more confrontational.
Rugy is a game that disputes posesion and the best at it wins, league is a game of territory and pressure and the best at it wins.
There are restrictions on the way u can tackle in rugby and league so comparing the 2 with nfl is hard because anything goes. soo to answer the question who is the toughest or most athletic i think if the rugby and league players were paid as much trained as much and used as much gear :Wink/Grin:  as the nfl guys they would be comparable. i still rekon guys like lomu tallis and the newer guys like carl webb and jerry collins could hack it in the nfl if they were trained properly.

----------


## stee

> Yeah bro rugny has changed sooo much, i actually played both but league is more confrontational.
> Rugy is a game that disputes posesion and the best at it wins, league is a game of territory and pressure and the best at it wins.
> There are restrictions on the way u can tackle in rugby and league so comparing the 2 with nfl is hard because anything goes. soo to answer the question who is the toughest or most athletic i think if the rugby and league players were paid as much trained as much and used as much gear as the nfl guys they would be comparable. i still rekon guys like lomu tallis and the newer guys like carl webb and jerry collins could hack it in the nfl if they were trained properly.


there is sonthing about you guys from the southern hemisphere, i think most guys playing top league down there could hack it, i know Pro players ar massive but i saw Apollo perolini in manchester a few years ago, what an ox! and the likes of Lote Tuquiri, that guy is a beast, the double tackle he made on malcom o'kelly in landsdowne last autum, jesus i thought he had killed Mal he hit the ground so hard they had to stretcher him off, he was sparko for 10 mins, fine specimen of a modern rugby player, you think hes on any gear? i was talking with an ausie mate at xmas and he asked me the same thing.

----------


## stee

yeah i know how you mean confrontational too, mind you the place we use to play down the rhondda was pretty hairy, god knows what they would play league like.
A mate told me that NZ was the dirtiest place to play union, so i guees league must be the same there too. lol

----------


## Iron Hyde

well bro i wouldnt say dirty we just play it all hard, my uncle played in italy and he got kiked in the back of the head and is now totally fuked so i think there are more dirtier places around not to mention the french tactics over the years.
On the gear thing bro sure i think its around but not that much as opposed to the gear situation in the pro sports leagues in the states. It takes more than muscles to make a good player, but the more strength speed and stamina u get the better u can become, ive actualy played 1 game in the NRL so it shows there are guys out there using.

----------


## Iron Hyde

If we compare rugby and league to nfl i think there will be a fair bit of guys that could cross over here are a few of my thoughts on offence,
only one person in rugby would make the offensive line and that would be andrew sheridan the prop from england oh and a tongan guy named philemon telefoni they are 6 5 and 6 6 each and sheridan is about 130 kg and telefoni would be 155, they are real kwik for big guys.
Full back well this is a hard 1 but now i would put lomu there as he is big strong fast and can catch so is the best cadidate.
Running back will be Maa Nonu in my book he is 110 kg fast as hell agile and can catch he is comparable to a lamont jordan hard as hell but will stand u up in a minute.
Tight end well troy flavell comes to mind he is comparable to a jeremy shockey, he is the most aggressive man in world rugby.
quarter back is something i cant see any rugby player playing not taught to throw forward.
wide recievers any world class winger lote tuquri wendall sailor from aussie joe rokokkoko and rico gear from nz micheal tait and be cohen from england and not to mention any fijian from there sevens team. all exept gear are 6 2 or over and are race horses they are nimble and can catch.

----------


## atlas10

> word of advise mate, put down your shovel.
> you are digging yourself a hole you cant get out of.
> on your answer about how much competition there is for NFL, lomu was offered a contract to play with the Dallas Cowboys, if you dont belive me look it up.
> the reason he didnt because he like i knows the game is crap, and two, the IRB would have banned him from playing. 
> IRB being international rugby board. DOH
> oh yeah and before i leave this i think you should go back to school because last time i was in a geography class New Zealand wasnt in Europe.
> And what you on about the strongest man for What does pudzanowski have to do with this, yeah he is the strongest man in the world and funny enough yeah he is european but i really do not see where he fits in to this conversation.
> 
> and on the up yours comment i was being sarcastic.


 
i played flanker too.. i loved blasting people.. you are right.. you never stop running either...

----------


## stee

> i played flanker too.. i loved blasting people.. you are right.. you never stop running either...


My favorite was hitting the Stand off, i wasnt bothered if it was later or not, i just loved smashing them. i was never too late that it would be so obvious i would get binned, but it never stopped them moaning to the ref.

----------


## stee

> well bro i wouldnt say dirty we just play it all hard, my uncle played in italy and he got kiked in the back of the head and is now totally fuked so i think there are more dirtier places around not to mention the french tactics over the years.
> On the gear thing bro sure i think its around but not that much as opposed to the gear situation in the pro sports leagues in the states. It takes more than muscles to make a good player, but the more strength speed and stamina u get the better u can become, ive actualy played 1 game in the NRL so it shows there are guys out there using.


Sorry bro, i dont mean dirty like nasty, just hard, u no, when you get hit, you get hit properly, and if you get on the wrong side of the ruck you are gonna get at least 6 pairs of boots on your back legs and head, i was always told when on the ground hands on head, my philosophy if you get on the wrong side you deserve it, i gave it but i took it too. its the name of the game, Thats what brian o'driscoll told the papers after the french coach was moaning last month.
But kicking people maliciously etc aint rugby and in my book thats when the red cards need to come out.

----------


## stee

> If we compare rugby and league to nfl i think there will be a fair bit of guys that could cross over here are a few of my thoughts on offence,
> only one person in rugby would make the offensive line and that would be andrew sheridan the prop from england oh and a tongan guy named philemon telefoni they are 6 5 and 6 6 each and sheridan is about 130 kg and telefoni would be 155, they are real kwik for big guys.
> Full back well this is a hard 1 but now i would put lomu there as he is big strong fast and can catch so is the best cadidate.
> Running back will be Maa Nonu in my book he is 110 kg fast as hell agile and can catch he is comparable to a lamont jordan hard as hell but will stand u up in a minute.
> Tight end well troy flavell comes to mind he is comparable to a jeremy shockey, he is the most aggressive man in world rugby.
> quarter back is something i cant see any rugby player playing not taught to throw forward.
> wide recievers any world class winger lote tuquri wendall sailor from aussie joe rokokkoko and rico gear from nz micheal tait and be cohen from england and not to mention any fijian from there sevens team. all exept gear are 6 2 or over and are race horses they are nimble and can catch.


hourses for courses bro, hey you see any highlights of the Ireland England gamelast saturday? big john hayes destroyed andrew sheridan. 
but saying that he would be good on the offensive i see what you are saying, being able to bech 230kgs and all, hes over rated for rugby though, carl hymans was first to show him up
Up the blacks.

----------


## stee

What about dan carter as quarter back, i seem to remember an nfl team after the scottish stand off, gavin hastings a good few years ago,
couldnt he just go on for the place kicking, you got to admit dan carter has the best left foot in the world

----------


## stee

and ben cohen couldnt handle shane horgan either saturday, every dog has his day i guess. but he did get past him twice haha, 

the guys in work were saying we shouldnt have been allowed a welsh ref, scottish touch judges and vid ref from wales too.
he goes they should be from the southern hemisphere when england are playing the irish, 
my other mate goes that wont make a difference the aussies hate the english as do the kiwis french italians and springboks, haha thats life!!

----------


## atlas10

> My favorite was hitting the Stand off, i wasnt bothered if it was later or not, i just loved smashing them. i was never too late that it would be so obvious i would get binned, but it never stopped them moaning to the ref.


 
i know what you are saying bro.. i used to get late hit calls all the time.. good times.. LOL

----------


## nate3422

i played 2 years of college football and 2 years of college rugby

----------


## Bigun

I played pro rugby for 10 years and recently retired. This is an age old discussion and you cant really compare the 2 sports as the energy systems are totally different.

The Americans will always say Football is #1 and the Rugby nations will say thats #1. At the end of the day all nations are passionate about their #1 sports and quite rightly so.

Bottom line, they cant really be compared

----------


## Myka

> i played 2 years of college football and 2 years of college rugby


I notice your from TN...Did you play for UT knoxville?

----------


## nate3422

No i played for MTSU ( Middle Tennessee State Univ) UT Knoxville was in our conference we played them every year.

----------


## Myka

cool I was going to try and transfer to UT K...but they are kinda pricey for me(out of state tuition) Is MTSU any cheaper?

----------


## Myka

wow I just checked it is way cheaper...Thanks for the idea! :Smilie:

----------


## stee

> I played pro rugby for 10 years and recently retired. This is an age old discussion and you cant really compare the 2 sports as the energy systems are totally different.
> 
> The Americans will always say Football is #1 and the Rugby nations will say thats #1. At the end of the day all nations are passionate about their #1 sports and quite rightly so.
> 
> Bottom line, they cant really be compared


Aint arguing with that, like comparing chalk and cheese.
There is always discission for what if, 
like the all Ireland Gaelic football team playing the all Australia aussie rules team and visa versa one week at aussie rules the following week at Gaelic football.

you cant really compare any sport to any other, but you can compare the athletes.

----------


## Myka

Stee...the school of MTSU has a DI rugby team...is it a good idea for me to start so high? should I just jump in? Ive learned from you that I cant just go in there and ram somebody...I have to know really technical things about tackling right?

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Wow how did I miss this thread.... after the season was over this year the rugby team would still play on an open field on campus and one day i walked up and wanted to play..... GOT MY ASS HANDED TO ME! went home with a black eye and a fat lip, but still wanted more.

so now i have been training with them and come fall I hope to play. Which is a D1 TEAM. No one here wants to play but everyone loves to watch, I love it. I have never found a sport that is so intense and so much fun. The agression and anger let out in practice, and then in the locker room be able to laugh about it is GREAT.

----------


## nate3422

MTSU is a very nice school and very large, about 23,000 students. They have good tradition in rugby and a very competative team.

----------


## stee

> Stee...the school of MTSU has a DI rugby team...is it a good idea for me to start so high? should I just jump in? Ive learned from you that I cant just go in there and ram somebody...I have to know really technical things about tackling right?


no, i wouldnt say so. It al depends on the standard the team is, im not too sure about the Divisions in the US
Anybody can practically walk in to any club and start training, it dont mean you will get to play tho. most clubs if big enough have a few teams, so you can come up through the ranks to the top team there.

Tackling is a technical side to the game, but dont get to technical about it. if you tackle some one who is too wise for you there is a good chance you will get knocked off him in the tackle, best and easiest way to tackle is from the side ofter a few times of dropping people you will get more confidence and then you will be hitting from all angles. biggest thing is leg power, if you dont have strong legs you will still bring him down but you wont be able to stay on your feet.

----------


## cb11mass

Rugby player righht here just posted a question about training for it.
Greatest sport i've ever played, played football my whole life and switched over in college, personaly i prefer it over football.

----------


## stee

> Rugby player righht here just posted a question about training for it.
> Greatest sport i've ever played, played football my whole life and switched over in college, personaly i prefer it over football.


what was the question you posted?

----------

